# LOOKING FOR: 1-2 bucks Philly



## 5imp7y (Mar 13, 2012)

Recently lost a pal to myco(so we think) and i was hoping to bring my other male a new friend so he isnt alone in the big new cage. Currently In Philadelphia PA near temple University. Hoping to get a health buck, unsure of the breed, but any contact is welcome. Thanks


----------



## ilymorgannn (May 7, 2012)

I know it's a bit far, but I have a male from an unexpected litter that needs a home. I live in central NJ but the rat is young, healthy, and free to a good home.


----------

